# Ariens Snow Jet Non Stick Spray - how good does it work?



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

How well do these work? 

I’ve heard of people spraying their auger assemblies and chutes with pam, cooking spray, WD-40, etc.

I’ve never used any of these sprays on my Toro powerclears that I’ve had and never had an issue.

Went to Home Depot today and they had 8 cans of the Ariens snow jet spray on clearance for $2.53 per can

The manager let me have them for $1 per can if I purchased all 8 of them, so I bought all 8.

Beginning to really like my Home Depot, since I bought 3 toro OEM rubber paddle sets with mounting hardware yesterday for $10 each on clearance.

It’s Crazy. My local Home Depot, only has 10 snowblowers left in the entire store, and a lot of their snow stuff is already on clearance because they’re trying to make room for Christmas stuff.


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

I tried a can of it last year, it KINDA helps, but not enough to make a sudstaintial difference. Where it DOES work really well is the door seals on my truck(Ford Superduty), the rubber seals freeze up easily and are a huge PITA to get unstuck when froze up. It does really help keep them free.


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

I tried a can of it last year, it KINDA helps, but not enough to make a sudstaintial difference. Where it DOES work really well is the door seals on my truck(Ford Superduty), the rubber seals freeze up easily and are a huge PITA to get unstuck when froze up. It does really help keep them free.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

steeve725 said:


> How well do these work?
> 
> I’ve heard of people spraying their auger assemblies and chutes with pam, cooking spray, WD-40, etc.
> 
> ...



One practice that I have always adhered to, and now have others doing as well, is to use car wax on all metal surfaces of my yard equipment. Never had a snow clog in 20 years of blowing snow, and my equipment looks like new!:wink2:


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

[/quote]
One practice that I have always adhered to, and now have others doing as well, is to use car wax on all metal surfaces of my yard equipment. Never had a snow clog in 20 years of blowing snow, and my equipment looks like new!







[/QUOTE]

I have a Toro Power Clear QZE 821 and most of the inside auger assembly is plastic, the side walls are metal. The chute is completely plastic, so I'm not sure the wax would benefit me.

As for clogging, I've never had any power clear I've owned clog.

I bought the snow jet spray because of the awesome deal I got on them. I'll probably put most of them on my local Craigslist.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have used it and it works OK but wears off. I had one can and I sprayed the underside of my lawnmower in the spring. I liked it better for that. I believe it is like an acrylic coating, so it has to dry well.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

A lot of these products we use have to be re-applied after each use, IME. I have tried a bunch and have yet to stumble on that "miracle" product.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 21, 2019)

I only use “Fluid Film” to prevent rust or corrosion from starting. Not sure if it helps project snow further, but some claim it does.


----------

